# 1923 Coke bottle



## floridacoke (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a DEC. 25 1923 Pensacola, FLA bottle that to my knowledge is one of only two in existence, the other is in a local museum. I have been unable to find anyone in the local area to help me determine it's value.  There were 5000 bottles shipped to Pensacola but shipment was refused by the local botteler and Atlanta told the freight company to destroy them. Mine is has a piece broken off the lip but I was able to find the piece.
 I also have a NOV. 16 1915 Pensacola, FLA bottle of clear glass that I need help with also.
  These are not repo's as I dug them many years ago.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello David,

 Welcome to the forum. We all love pictures, so, if you could put some up, you will undoubtedly get a better response. Sounds like you have been doin some research. That's an interesting tidbit, where did you find that?

 Just a suggestion, you might ask one of the moderators to move this to the Soda Section. There are some very knowledgeable members that frequent that section.


----------



## FM1975 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to be so long responding, I had a problem with my registration and had to redo it. I will get  a few photos taken and load them and get with the moderator also.
 Thanks, David


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2010)

FM1975 ~

 Welcome to the club. It sounds like you found a couple of interesting bottles. I have a few questions and comments for later, but am posting now primarily to set up an e-mail notification. If you get this message in time, please post a closeup of the very bottoms of both bottles where the city/state info is located. This will help with a more detailed identification of the bottles. I would also be interested in knowing more about the rarity information you mentioned regarding the 1923 Pensacola bottle. Was this something you found on the internet, or something that someone told you? And if from the internet, perhaps you could post a link to it for myself and others to take a look at.

 Hopefully I'm not asking for too much, and in the meantime will look forward to seeing the photos.

 Thanks,

 SODAPOPBOB

 P.S.  The following quote should give you some idea as to where my primary focus is centered. I know there are exceptions to this so called rule about "clear" glass Coke bottles, but they are rare, and your's may be one of them. 

 "The green color of the contour bottle is known as "Georgia Green," which is a reference to the original home of the Coca-Cola Company. Bottles used outside the United States are predominantly clear"...  Example of a clear glass bottle; (Canada), "COCA-COLA LTD."


----------



## grime5 (Mar 30, 2010)

now there are at least 3. i have a 1923 pennsacola fla. and i checked bills list and he has a 1915 pennsacola.so there may be a few more around that didnt get destroyed. later greg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2010)

For those who know me, it is a well known fact that when I sink my teeth into something, I'm like a Gila Monster lizard that won't let go until someone pries me loose. And although I consider myself fairly knowledgeable when it comes to painted label, (ACL) soda bottles in particular, and Coca Cola bottles in general, I am by no means a full-fledged expert on any of them. It seems I learn something new every day, with today being no exception. So when it comes to something Coca Cola related that puzzles me, I pass the torch to Bill Porter, author of the well known book, "Coke Bottle Check List." I also consider Bill to be the world's foremost authority on Coca Cola bottles. Typically, if he doesn't know the answer to something, no one does! So I contacted Bill regarding the two Pensacola, Florida bottles in question, and below you will find what he had to say.

 I hope this information is helpful, even though it doesn't address the subject of value. For that it would depend in part on the overall condition of the bottles. Which, if you would like, we can all discuss once the photos are posted.

 Thanks again.

 Sincerely,

 SODAPOPBOB

 Expert opinion of Bill Porter :    

 "The 1915 clear bottle is unusual but not rare. It was most likely made by the Lynchburg, Virginia Glass Company, and probably a LBG 25. The 1923 Pensacola, Florida bottle is basically common. There is an amazing amount of mis-information out there, with a lot of it being wishful thinking." 









    [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish to add this minor correction pertaining to the 1923 Pensacola bottle. I just received it from Bill Porter who caught his own mistake. It may not seem all that significant to some, but for me it is just another fine example of Bill's expertise in the field, and of his neverending pursuit for accuracy. There's no wishful thinking with that guy! He has hundreds/thousands? of Coke bottles and numerous years of research to back up his claims. My hat's off to him! Thanks Bill.

 FM1975 ~ Please look on the "heel" of the bottle and see if the letters "LGW" are on it. Or possibly just a large "L" by itself. And while you're at it, jot down and post any numbers anywhere on the bottle.

 Hopefully we're making some progress here. Plus, I apologize for what seems like a highjacking your thread. This is not my intention ... and can only be justified by the Gila Monster aspect about myself that I alluded to earlier.

 Thanks again, 

 SPB

 Correction from Bill :

 "Did I say LBG?  I meant LGW (Laurens Glass Works, Laurens, South Carolina). The LGW 25s are often clear (or very light green, and sometimes even pink). But I sometimes get them mixed up with the LBG (Lynchburg (VA) Glass) bottles, which are grey. Sorry for the confusion."


----------



## floridacoke (Apr 4, 2010)

OK, looks like I need to dig out of storage my bottles, and take some very detailed photos of any and all markings on then, and find the email that I received from the Director of The T. T. Wentworth Museum in Pensacola. This may take me a fews days to get together so be patiet and keep checking back I will get these together and post them because I am sure that some who read this may be like some that I have already spoken with, via the internet, that I just am just mistaken and have reproduction bottles, or, that I am in translated terms full of s_ _ _.


----------



## floridacoke (Apr 17, 2010)

Here are the photos, still looking for the letter from the museum...


----------



## floridacoke (Apr 17, 2010)

OK, I messed that one up so I'll try again... OK now I need some help. It keeps telling me the single photo files are to large. Can I email them to one of you that may be a little more up to speed on how to get things done?


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 17, 2010)

florida 

 pm me with your email addy and I'll resize them for you.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 17, 2010)

here's the pics


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 17, 2010)

bottom


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 17, 2010)

ouch


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 17, 2010)

15


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 17, 2010)

bottom


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 17, 2010)

David 

 You can only up load one pic at a time, all of yours were OK to post direcrly. Nice pics BTW.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 17, 2010)

floridacoke ~

 Your 1923 Coke bottle is in rough shape, but it is not a reproduction. Below is Bill Porter's public e-mail address if you wish to contact him yourself. And while you are at it you might inquire about purchasing his book. His book, "Coke Bottle Check List" is the most comprehensive work of its kind and Bill is respected and known throughout the soda bottle collecting field as the countries leading expert on the hobbleskirt/contour bottles like your's. From what I have heard and know about Bill, if he says your Pensacola bottle is relatively common, then in my opinion you can take his word for it. But please feel free to contact him yourself. I doubt it will be neccessary to send him your photos, but do so if you wish. Please note that I haven't forgotten what you said about the museum curator's comments/letter - and yet at the same time I will go out on a limb here and say that Bill Porter is fully qualified and prepared to take on all opinions and set the record straight.  

 Respectfully,

 SPB

 Bill Porter's address ...

 oldcokes@aol.com


----------



## floridacoke (Apr 21, 2010)

I found the letter and found that the bottle in question is the 1915 not the 1923. I have tried but can't load the letter but am going to try a different approach. Will get back .



























































> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> floridacoke ~
> 
> ...


----------



## crabbergirl (Apr 21, 2010)

The reproductions have the new style "Coke" lettered on the opposite side right? Please say yes, I cucked one back in the river this weekend thinking it was a repo!


----------



## digdug (Apr 21, 2010)

To be able to tell if it is a 1923 Repro-check the bottom. In this photo from my book 'The Coca-Cola Bottle' I show what to look for. You can see the difference in size of City/State lettering. The Repro has a line that is also in between the City/State lettering.  Also- the bottle has a date code of 89 half way below the Coca-Cola and above the heel


----------



## digdug (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the date code on the repro. Hope this helps!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2010)

floridacoke ~

 The fact that the bottle and accopmanying letter you have been referring to now pertain to the clear 1915 Coca Cola bottle and not the 1923 example is a horse of an entirely different color. Your clear 1915 Pensacola, Florida bottle (according to Bill Porter's book) is listed as "Scarce." With Bill's definition for scarce indicating approximately 20 to 100 examples known to exist. 

                                It may be of interest to note these additional distinctions.

                                              Rare  =                  5 to 20 known
                                              Extremely Rare  =  1 to 5 known

       So it appears that you do in fact have a very unique and very hard to find Coca Cola bottle.

 I'm not sure of it's value - but based on it's poor condition as shown in your photos, I can only assume the value would be significantly diminished. But a very nice bottle otherwise. Congratulations on your find.

 I hope this helps.

 SODAPOPBOB

 P.S. Please note that even though those particular Coca Cola bottles have a patent date of 1915 on them, they really didn't go into full distribution until around 1917.


----------



## crabbergirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob,
 Thanks so much for  your indepth information. I am just dying to go back and see if I can find the tossed possible treasure.  Must study cokes more as I do find a lot of them here. There was a bottling co here in my town but has been colsed for 10's of  years. I did know about the bottom print but ironically never eeven turned the bottle over. Learned my own advice , never leave a bottle behind untill you know for sure.


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 21, 2010)

Crabbergirl,
 You said the bottle you threw back said COKE on one side.  That is neither an original or a reproduction, it is a recent No Deposit bottle from about the 1980's.  The original and repro 1923 dated Cokes are embossed COCA COLA in script on both sides.  Maybe that will make you feel better.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2010)

crabbergirl ~

 I was wondering about that bottle too. But you never said if it was an "embossed" label or a "painted" label. Like Jay said, it sounds like a NDNR, (If it was embossed). But if it was a painted label, they also had the block-lettered word "COKE" one one side.

 My next question is ... "What the hecks a'matter with you girl for throwing a perfectly good Coke bottle into the river in the first place?"   (Big Lol ... and a couple of "just kidding's" to boot).  []

 SPB


----------

